# Open Beta Client ist verfügbar



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

***AUSZUG AUS DEN NEWS VON www.war-europe.com****
Der Client für den offenen Betatest ist ab sofort zum Download über unsere Webseite verfügbar. Dieser Client steht ohne Eingabe eines Vorbestellercodes jedem zur Verfügung, der auf unserer Seite eingeloggt ist, doch nur Teilnehmer der Open Beta können ihn nutzen. 
Da der Client 12 GB groß ist, empfehlen wir allen Testern der Open Beta ihn rechtzeitig herunter zu laden. Ihr seid mit Sicherheit Teilnehmer der Open Beta, wenn ihr schon in der geschlossenen Beta dabei wart, eine Collector&#8217;s Edition vorbestellt oder einen Standard Edition bei einem unserer Premium-Partner vorbestellt habt.

Tester aus dem beendeten geschlossenen Betatest können ihren vorhandenen Client patchen und brauchen keinen neuen Download.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Es ist da, holt es euch =)


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Jop, aber ich bin eingeloggt und es kommt die Meldung:


----------



## sevendays5 (28. August 2008)

ich ..bin.. den..tränen nah

edit: ich mach erstmal platz und deinstalliere aoc/vangaurd und...wow


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

hm...irgentwie Komisch....

ich logge mich in mein konto ein und klicke auf den download-button , dann bekomm ich die meldung das ich nicht die Berechtigung habe dadrauf zuzugreifen...WTF wasn das Oo

@Vampiry...exact diese meldung bekomme ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HEUL jetzt verbringe ich den morgigen tag schon vorlauter langeweile mit einer Zahn OP beim Zahnarzt und dann sowas *gg*


----------



## hale (28. August 2008)

ich bin nich angemeldt kann ihn runterladen... is nur ne winziger launcher (3,56mb) aber der läd dafür gar nichts... hatt nur nen ordner angelegt und dann hängt das ding =/


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> @Vampiry...exact diese meldung bekomme ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, da bin ich aber froh das ich mit dem Problem nicht allein bin  WAAAAAGH


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Gut das ich nix mehr laden muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Die warhammer seite geht bei mir grad sowieso nicht total überfordert-.-


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Ratet mal woran das liegen könnte ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die warhammer seite geht bei mir grad sowieso nicht total überfordert-.-




Mit Firefox geht sie. Beim IE *würg* bekomme ich auch eine fehlerhafte Anzeige





Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ratet mal woran das liegen könnte ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmmm, weiss nicht. Vollmond war schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhakir (28. August 2008)

Nichts mit dem Download des OB-Clients 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bekomme ebendfalls beim Downloadversuch die Meldung " keine Berechtigung hierzu" 

Kann mal bitte jemand für Abhilfe sorgen, weiss nicht warums nicht funkt.


mfg


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ratet mal woran das liegen könnte ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yeah ok es geht bin schon am laden mit 1200kb  dauert laut dem teil 2 stunden^^ ok nun 1250kb xD


----------



## Zenek (28. August 2008)

Bei mir gehts muss nur noch 6 Stunden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Rhakir schrieb:


> Nichts mit dem Download des OB-Clients
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Macht euch alle mal locker, die PO-Beta startet erst am 07.09. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Alles klar...ich habs eben mit Opera versucht und bekam die meldung wie Vampiry....
nun hab ich es mit FireFox mal getestet und siehe da, es funktioniert...donwloader runtergeladen, gestartet und ich lade mit konstanten 1,5MB/s (download zeit 1Std 45Min) scheint noch sehr stabil zu sien der server





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tovakill (28. August 2008)

den fehler " keine Berechtigung hierzu"  hatte ich auch , hab mich ausgeloggt aus dem webseitenaccount und nochmal auf download geklickt dann gings


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

WUHUU

ders aber klein ;P nur 3,6mb  xDD
wuu volle Bandbreite   Respekt

Ich hoff es gibt eine Fortsetz Funktion wie bei dem WOW downloader ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

YEAH! Endlich! Highspeed mit 1300kb/s


----------



## Talliostro (28. August 2008)

na ich bin mal gespannt, wann ich mit meinem closed beta client den patch laden kann...


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

Mit Firefox ist bei mir auch die Fehlermeldung gekommen, dass ich nicht dazu berechtig bin. Internet Explorer gings aber komischerweise und ist jetzt auch am saugen...und das mit voller Bandbreite *fg*


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Talliostro schrieb:


> na ich bin mal gespannt, wann ich mit meinem closed beta client den patch laden kann...



Ich denk sich darüber jetzt Gedanken zu machen, wäre wohl ziemlich verfrüht.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

juhu endlich kann ich.. 36 stunden downloaden *cry* dsl 2000 ich hasse dich ( stellt euch hier einfachmal die geräuschkullise aus nem "guten" splatterfilm vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Talliostro (28. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich denk sich darüber jetzt Gedanken zu machen, wäre wohl ziemlich verfrüht.



find ich nicht, je früher auch die closed Leute patches ziehen können, umso mehr bandbreite bleibt für den "grossen" client übrig.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

*seufzt* Woher nehmt ihr nur das Geld für solche Verbindungen...?
Ich schwimme jetzt bewusst gegen den Strom und verweise auf meine Standard PreOrder vom Saturn um die Ecke. So! *Arme verschränk*


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Talliostro schrieb:


> find ich nicht, je früher auch die closed Leute patches ziehen können, umso mehr bandbreite bleibt für den "grossen" client übrig.



Wenn es bei kleinen Patches bleibt, reicht es wenn die kurz vor Server-Up kommen. Vor allem ist der Download ja jetzt mehr als früh genug verfügbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Patchen muss unter Umständen auch der, der jetzt den Client lädt.


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Naja, bis vor 1 Woche bin ich auch noch mit DSL2000 rumgeeiert...habe aber mitunter wegen der ganzen downloadgeschichte meinen DSL auf 16000 erweitert und ich 1 STD und 23 Minuten bin ich fertisch und mein Platz beansprucht dann auch nimmer die leitungen ^^


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

So... bin schon am laden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sauge mit über 500kbit/s
Upload: ca. 100kbit/s

Viel Spass beim saugen Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (28. August 2008)

kanns wer auf Pirate bay stellen? Da es ja auf die Release Version Patchbar ist müsste man dann nicht von DVD installen und könnte gleich loslgegen


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Klasse das man mit 1200 Kb/s saugen kann. Hätte ich nicht erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich mal was richtig positives von GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

Ich habe auch fullspeed mit meinem DSL 3000 !!!

Einfach geil ! ( bis jetzt )


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Mit dem IE gehts nun auch bei mir. Leider nur mit 360Kbit/s. Aber das liegt an meiner Leitung. Daher kann ich mit der Bandbreite von GOA zufrieden sein.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Was sagt eure Dauer so?
Bei mir sinds ca. 3 1/2 Stunden...

Das heißt, mit ca. 1200kbit/s müssents *ähm* ... 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden sein?
Außerdem... was is das bitte für eine Leitung wenst mit dem Speed runtersaugen kannst?
Die will ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Jop, haben offensichtlich gute Server bereitgestellt die Jungs bei GOA...hätte nicht erwartet dass hier fast jeder mit Fullspeed laden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Beide Daumen hoch für GOA*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hale (28. August 2008)

also bei mir läd das ding immernoch nix oO


----------



## Ichweissnichts (28. August 2008)

Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert: Beim Beenden kann man die Option wählen, dass die Daten gespeichert werden. Beim nächsten Start überprüft er dann erst, wieviel % schon geladen sind, und fährt dann da fort. 
Jetzt habe ich allerdings leider Verbindungsprobleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InTheEnd (28. August 2008)

Yeah! gogogo!


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Bin jetzt bei 21% und Lade im moment immernoch mit 1558 Kb/s bei einer Restdauer von 1 Std und 10 Minuten


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert: Beim Beenden kann man die Option wählen, dass die Daten gespeichert werden. Beim nächsten Start überprüft er dann erst, wieviel % schon geladen sind, und fährt dann da fort.
> Jetzt habe ich allerdings leider Verbindungsprobleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist auch gut so. Sonst haben einige echte Schwierigkeiten wenn der Provider nach 24h die Leitung kappt.


----------



## Nevad (28. August 2008)

Habe DSL 16000: Die ersten 2 Minuten hatte ich um die 1.3 MB/Sec,danach nurnoch 500-600 kb/sec ;(


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich allerdings leider Verbindungsprobleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir steht auch das ich Verbindungsprobleme hab. Das geht mir aber am Allerwertesten vorbei, denn es wird weiter mit full Speed gesaugt^^


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Wartets mal ab...wenn wir den Client fertig runtergeladen haben und beim installieren sind, kommt die meldung:
Installation abgebrochen, Mehrere Dateien sind Beschädigt, bitte laden Sie den Client erneut runter...

und dann sind die Server Überlastet *fg*


----------



## Shalor (28. August 2008)

Ich hab bisschen das Problem bei der WAR Seite das nur alles ausserhalb angezeigt wird und das in der Mitte nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was ist da los?


----------



## Marcel_95 (28. August 2008)

bei mir funkt. alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Schon cool, wenn man nur bissl was patchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt heißt es warten ;-)


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich hab bisschen das Problem bei der WAR Seite das nur alles ausserhalb angezeigt wird und das in der Mitte nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ein Problem mit Flash?  Bei mir wird es mit dem IE auch nicht immer sauber angezeigt.
Dafür konnte ich mit dem Firefox nicht saugen ....


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

Noch jemand das Problem, dass der Client beim Verbinden einen Fehler meldet:

"Expression: c.remote() == c.get_socket() -> remote_endpoint()"


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Ich saug dann auch mal neu. System von XP32 auf Vista64 gewechselt, und weil dicke Leitung mal alles wegformattiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht auch das ich Verbindungsprobleme hab. Das geht mir aber am Allerwertesten vorbei, denn es wird weiter mit full Speed gesaugt^^



Jo, das scheint die Meldung zu sein, wenn man eine Firewall aktiviert hat. Bei der Geschwindigkeit ist mir das aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich bleibt diese Geschwindigkeit auch für die Patches nach dem Release auch so vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

Also nach dem xten Versuch klappt es bei mir auch. Wieso es allerdings anfangs nicht ging, keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall pendelt es sich bei etwa 780 kb/s ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wlath (28. August 2008)

sagt mal leutz, war nicht von 12gb die rede? mein ordner wo der client das programm runterlädt ist aber nur 6,89gb groß. kennt einer die ursache bzw. hat wer eine erklärung?


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Wlath schrieb:


> sagt mal leutz, war nicht von 12gb die rede? mein ordner wo der client das programm runterlädt ist aber nur 6,89gb groß. kennt einer die ursache bzw. hat wer eine erklärung?



Es gab vor kurzem mal nen 5GB Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (28. August 2008)

funzt bei mir jetzt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*saugsaug...*


----------



## mastergamer (28. August 2008)

Bei mir scheiterts bei der Registrierung .. Der will meine DxDiag.txt datei nicht annehmen >.< Kennt jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Jodu (28. August 2008)

hi leute...
nur ne kurze frage, macht es sinn, den client jetzt schon zu laden für headstart? weil mit meiner dsl2000 leitung dauert das sicherlich n bisschen und dann würd ich schon mal heute anfangen. oder ändert sich da noch gravierend was am programm, dass es dann n neuen clienten gibt?
wäre dankbar für ein paar hilfreiche anforderungen

mfg

Jodu


----------



## BarneY87 (28. August 2008)

JUNGS und evtl. auch Mädels =P

Ich hab die Lösung für all diejenigen, die Windows VISTA, Verbindungsprobleme und dazu mit 0 kb/Sek. laden. 

Tut euch doch den Gefallen und rechts-klickt doch einmal auf euren WAR Europe Downloader.

Nachdem ihr das gemacht habt, steht da irgendwo "Als Administrator ausführen". Das anklicken und schon könnt ihr mit Full-Speed laden.

Hab DSL 3000 und lad mit 340 kb/sek.. Brauch noch 8 Stunden. ^^

Aber seis drum. Lass ich die Leitung ebn morgen, während ich arbeite, brennen. ^^

Hoffe mein Tipp hat euch geolfen!!

mfg
BarneY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anywen (28. August 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Bei mir scheiterts bei der Registrierung .. Der will meine DxDiag.txt datei nicht annehmen >.< Kennt jemand eine Lösung?




zum client saugen brauchst dich net registrieren


----------



## Pih (28. August 2008)

O_o Ich sauge sogar, ohne mich einloggen zu müssen.


----------



## BarneY87 (28. August 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Bei mir scheiterts bei der Registrierung .. Der will meine DxDiag.txt datei nicht annehmen >.< Kennt jemand eine Lösung?



Wollte der bei mir auch nciht...

Der DxDiag.txt ist immer nach dem hochladen verschwunden. xD

Hab einfach das Häkchen bei der Beta-Teilnahme weggelassen..

Wird hofentlch trotzdem klappen, weil ich stolzer Besitzer CE PreOrder-Box bin ^^


----------



## Shalor (28. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Ein Problem mit Flash?  Bei mir wird es mit dem IE auch nicht immer sauber angezeigt.
> Dafür konnte ich mit dem Firefox nicht saugen ....



Jetzt gehts wieder.. nu kann ich aber nicht downloaden bzw es bleibt bei 0% und die Meldund "Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen." .. ätzend sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (28. August 2008)

bei mir is problem das er erst normal laded, dann sagt das er Verbindungsprobleme hat und dann ladet er mit 0kb/sec

Außerdem will der das bei mir auf C: laden, nur da hab ich nur 6gb frei...
Hat jemand das selbe prob?


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

Also bei mir geht gar nichts. Der Downloader schmiert ab, sobald ich den Download starte. Aber egal, hab mir ja den alten Client gezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anywen (28. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder.. nu kann ich aber nicht downloaden bzw es bleibt bei 0% und die Meldund "Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Netzwerkeinstellungen." .. ätzend sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du vista hast führe den goa downloader als administrator aus mit rechts klick druff


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

nur 11h oha


----------



## FirstGuardian (28. August 2008)

wie gut, das ich nur patschen brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bleibt locker - ist doch klar, das immo alles drauf stürtzt und saugen will - selbst diejenigen, die eh nicht in die Open, nur damit der Client schonmal da ist...bis zum Start der OB wirds sicher was werden mit dem Download *daumendrück*


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Diese 3,6mb Datai ist der WAR Beta Client downloader... den starten und Downloaden


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Außerdem will der das bei mir auf C: laden, nur da hab ich nur 6gb frei...
> Hat jemand das selbe prob?



Du musst den Downloader von WAR dort ausführen, wo du auch willst das es dann drauf is, bei mir Beispielsweise:
E:\Spiele\WAR

Dann ladet er es genau in diesen Ordner rein!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

xd schnell übernacht laden bevor die morgen der große ansturm kommt^^


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Du musst den Downloader von WAR dort ausführen, wo du auch willst das es dann drauf is, bei mir Beispielsweise:
> E:\Spiele\WAR
> 
> Dann ladet er es genau in diesen Ordner rein!
> ...


habs aufm desktop ausgeführt und der läd da iwie garnicht hin^^? xd


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

ist klar, jeder server geht irgendwann in die knie ich hab noch 364 kb/s @dasl 3000


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

naja die 11 stunden... ( wen der download nicht abbricht / i-net stabil läuft ) 

irgentwie zeigt das teil mir an das ich n verbindungsproblem hab und läd trozdem mit fullspeed weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> habs aufm desktop ausgeführt und der läd da iwie garnicht hin^^? xd



Er wirds voraussichtlich dann in:
C:\Users\DeinName\Downloads
reinladen.

Schau dort mal rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also, schau einfach mal in die "Eigenen Dateien" - da sollte ein Ordner "Download(s)" sein.


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> naja die 11 stunden... ( wen der download nicht abbricht / i-net stabil läuft )
> 
> irgentwie zeigt das teil mir an das ich n verbindungsproblem hab und läd trozdem mit fullspeed weiter
> 
> ...


Bei mir steht da Verbindungsprob aber es läd nichts^^^, was soll das ist der server schon down^^?


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Juhu hab schon 50% geladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Er wirds voraussichtlich dann in:
> C:\Users\DeinName\Downloads
> reinladen.
> 
> ...


Ah ok thx also bei xp ists bei mir hier Laufwerk:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzername


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da Verbindungsprob aber es läd nichts^^^, was soll das ist der server schon down^^?



Kontrollier mal deine Firewall.
Könnte sein, dass die das ganze sperrt - wenn ja, schalts frei, ansonsten musst den Port dazu freischalten.
Welchen Port du freischalten müsstest, weiß ich jetzt nicht, sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

Ports 6881 bis 6889. Steht auf der Hilfe-Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ports 6881 bis 6889. Steht auf der Hilfe-Seite.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, nachdem ich mich scho ned informiert hab in der Richtung, weil ichs ned gebraucht hab,
find ichs gut, dass es wenigstens wer anders gemacht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel_95 (28. August 2008)

sorry eine frage wir ändert man die ports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith: ladet nämlich nur 36 kb/s


----------



## Anywen (28. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> sorry eine frage wir ändert man die ports
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schau im handbuch deines routers nach da steht alles wie man das macht is von router zu router verschieden


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> sorry eine frage wir ändert man die ports
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast denn für eine Firewall?
- Hardware aufm Switch
- Software extern
- Windows intern

Ansonsten werden wir uns schwer tun dir zu helfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel_95 (28. August 2008)

Was hast denn für eine Firewall?
- Hardware aufm Switch
- Software extern
- Windows intern

Ansonsten werden wir uns schwer tun dir zu helfen!  



ka. ich habe diese firewall von vista


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Ui bei mir läd der nur noch mit 800 kb/s. Ich glaub jetzt laden viel mehr Leute. Naja ein glück brauch ich nichtmehr viel laden. Hoffentlich entkomme ich noch dem großen Ansturm^^


----------



## Deathcoil (28. August 2008)

Hm,
Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zocken will*


----------



## Bansus1991 (28. August 2008)

hmm brauche ich dann noch am 18ten das hauptspiel installieren???? oder brauche ich dann ur noch patchen ???


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> ka. ich habe diese firewall von vista



Start --> Einstellungen --> Systemsteuerung
Sicherheitscenter --> links in der Leiste auf "Windows-Firewall" klicken --> Einstellungen ändern --> Reiter "Ausnahmen" und unten auf "Port hinzufügen" klicken
Da gibst das dann einfach ein, sollte hinhauen!




Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ui bei mir läd der nur noch mit 800 kb/s. Ich glaub jetzt laden viel mehr Leute. Naja ein glück brauch ich nichtmehr viel laden. Hoffentlich entkomme ich noch dem großen Ansturm^^



Ja, ich lad nurmehr mit 125kbit/s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin mitten im Sturm... dreck... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (28. August 2008)

Da brauch ich den Client ja auch nicht ziehen, da ich ja auch den Closed Beta Client habe.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Ich lad mit 22kbps  also seid ruhig ^^

Hab jetzt aber voreerst abgebrochen -.-

is mir ehrlich gesagt zuschade um die zeit


ich machs bevor ich innen Urlaub fahr und lass dann meinen Bruder den rechner ausmachen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Ich würde grad gerne ne Grafik sehen wieviele Leute versuchen den Client runterzuladen und wie er dementsprechend mit dem Downloader über p2p und ftp verteilt wird :->


----------



## Marcel_95 (28. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Start --> Einstellungen --> Systemsteuerung
> Sicherheitscenter --> links in der Leiste auf "Windows-Firewall" klicken --> Einstellungen ändern --> Reiter "Ausnahmen" und unten auf "Port hinzufügen" klicken
> Da gibst das dann einfach ein, sollte hinhauen!





ok thx


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Scheiße ist aber wenn einem mitten im Download die ganze Verbindung flöten geht...


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiße ist aber wenn einem mitten im Download die ganze Verbindung flöten geht...



Nö, so schlimm ist das nicht. Das Programm überprüft was Du schon hast und fängt da wieder an.


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiße ist aber wenn einem mitten im Download die ganze Verbindung flöten geht...



Das macht überhaupt nichts, denn wenn du nach dem abbruch den Downloader erneut startest, überprüft er deine daten und läd dort weiter wo er abgebrochn hat...


----------



## Marcel_95 (28. August 2008)

habe jetzt  unter portnummer: 80 eingegeben ist das ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2008)

Wer schon in der letzten Closed Beta war, muss nur 15 MB patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *puhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Kyddo (28. August 2008)

> Noch jemand das Problem, dass der Client beim Verbinden einen Fehler meldet:
> 
> "Expression: c.remote() == c.get_socket() -> remote_endpoint()"




Selbe Problem wer ne lösung?

Achso wer noch nicht den Downloader hat, hab ich ihn mal auf mein webspace geladen.

http://www.gw-phoenix.de/WAR_Europe_Downloader.exe



Falls einer ne lösung für mein problem hat nur her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Verdammt ^^   und wir armen säcke müssen 12 Gig laden...


aber ich lass mir echt zeit... 

Mal ganz ehrlich   :  ES BRINGT EUCH NICHTS vor dem 7.9.   

also hf beim ziehen ^^
ich zock derweil wotlk beta... wenn der drecks server mal wieder geht


----------



## Daviii (28. August 2008)

Nur noch 4 Stunden...da muss der Rechner wohl über Nacht laufen. WAR is coming, oh Gott, Vorfreude ist wirklich die schönste Freude...

Kurz nach der wenn man mit seinem Magus wieder mal nen doofen Feuermagier abgeknallt hat.


----------



## Pente (28. August 2008)

Bansus1991 schrieb:


> hmm brauche ich dann noch am 18ten das hauptspiel installieren???? oder brauche ich dann ur noch patchen ???



Der aktuelle Stand besagt, dass du den Open Beta Client für das Release / den Headstart nur patchen musst und somit nicht nochmal das gesamte Spiel installieren musst.


----------



## Marcel_95 (28. August 2008)

was soll ich bei der portnummer hinschreiben? Auf www.war-europe.com steht 6881 bis 6889 aber ich kann die Zahlen net eingeben, also las ich port 80 hab ees einggeben und jetzt hat der 100 kb/s Help pls


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2008)

Notfalls auf eigenes Risiko Firewall deaktivieren !

Aber hey : Macht euch nicht son stress. Die Open Beta beginnt erst am 7.9.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Solange ich alles bis zum Headstart fertig hab, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Solange ich alles bis zum Headstart fertig hab, sollte es keine Probleme geben.



/signed, da mit meiner PO kein OB Zugang...

Ich versteh den ganzen Stress ohnehin nicht. Client laden, okay, aber es ist nach meiner Tage noch 10 Tage hin, bis die OB überhaupt beginnt - warum also der ganze Terz? Zocken könnt ihr ohnehin noch nicht...


----------



## evilcore (28. August 2008)

Allein das Gefühl, das Game auf dem PC zu haben ist ungemein beruhigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

1,4 mb ist in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

As a matter of fact, ich lad ihn auch grad. Ohne Betakey. 

Boh, ihr macht mich no ganz kirre hie, Kinnäs.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (28. August 2008)

bei mir sinkt er immer noch regelmäßig  auf 0kb und sagt verbindungsprob

edit : yey 100ster post ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Endlich fertig mit runterladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und wohin wurde das Spiel jetzt geladen? 

Edit 2: Hat sich schon erledigt, hab den Installer gefunden^^


----------



## todesstern (28. August 2008)

em ja hab angefalngen zu laden dann sagt der mit jetzte nach 5 % ich hab keine internetverbindung WTF alter


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

sagter mir auch und s lädt trozdem weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( mit 60 kb/s -.-  liegt aber an mir / meinem anbieter ^^ )


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Ach, bei mir sagt er auch, er habe Verbindungsprobleme und lädt mit genüsslichen 200 kb/s...


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Endlichh fertig mit runterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lade gerne noch bisschen mit meiner langsamen Leitung, ist doch viel spannender und für eine Überraschung für morgen früh nach dem Aufstehen gut *g*
Und man sieht das sich noch was tut im Moment, dass besser als den Client schon starten zu können und nix tut sich mehr, ich lieb den Nervenkitzel dem Downloadmanger zuzuschauen, da kann ich Stunden mit verbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (28. August 2008)

450kB/s  .... also das sollte meine Leitung eigentlich besser können?! 

Aber wie heißt es so schön.... gut Ding will Weile haben. Wenn nich mich daran erinnere, das sich für die WoW OpenBeta damals 1 ganzes Wochenende gebraucht hab ^^

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Seko! (28. August 2008)

Die Open Beta war jetzt für alle die bereits irgendwie was von WAR besitzen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry falls frage schon gestellt wurde


----------



## Raz9r (28. August 2008)

ich hoffe ihr wisst, das ihr euch dafür NICHT einloggen müsst, sondern einfach nur auf den link gehen und laden  fertig.

Link -> siehe war buffed news.


----------



## Trools (28. August 2008)

wie schlapp langsam ihr doch seid. ich lade im uni-netzwerk mit 12MB/Sek runter... schneller kann die festplatte nicht schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMosha (28. August 2008)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich lade dieses Downloadteil runter (3.6mb), dann kommt von der Windowsfirewall die Frage ob der Kram geblockt werden soll, ich klicke auf *nööö*, starte dann den 12gb Download, doch er lädt nicht, nach ner Minute kommt da in ner weißen Schrift: *Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüft eure Netzwerkeunstellungen.*

Was soll ich tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie gesagt Firewall blockt den eigtl net, auch bei den Ausnahmen ist der *WAR European Open Beta Client* angekreuzt.

Habe Windows Vista 64bit und die interne Firewall, falls das hilft.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Trools schrieb:


> wie schlapp langsam ihr doch seid. ich lade im uni-netzwerk mit 12MB/Sek runter... schneller kann die festplatte nicht schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja na klar xD

dann müsstest du 10x schneller laden als ich. da ich aber schon ca. ne halbe stunde fertig bin und du auch schon ne weile lädst, musst du doch eigentlich schon vor mir fertig gewesen sein. Installiert hab ich nämlich auch schon^^


----------



## Kranak90 (29. August 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vista deinstallieren --> XP wieder druff --> WAR runterladen --> sich freuen

Btw. Wenn man war installiert hast ist der ganze WAR Ordner nur 9,35 GB groß, also lädt man sich keine 12 GB runter.


----------



## DaMosha (29. August 2008)

Vielleicht gibts ja noch hilfreichere Antworten, auch wenns verdammt schwer wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (29. August 2008)

Warum sich alles schwer machen wenns auch einfach geht? Glaub mir, seitdem ich wieder XP drauf hab läuft wieder alles problemfrei. Vista ist noch sowas wie eine bezahlte Beta.

Aber probier mal: 

-Den WAR Europe downloader als Administrator auszuführen oder die Firewall auszustellen.
-Probier erstmal beides  getrennt. Falls es dann nicht geht, Firewall ausmachen UND als Administrator ausführen.

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht weiß ich auch nicht weiter^^


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

Nachdem meine Donwloadgeschwindigkeit als der download so bei 70% war von 1500Kb/s auf 350 Kb/s nun runtergegangen ist, bin ich endlich in 30 minuten auch soweit ^^


----------



## Anywen (29. August 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja noch hilfreichere Antworten, auch wenns verdammt schwer wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




als vista user musste rechte maus taste auf den goa downloadmanager gehn und mit rechts klick druff als administrator starten dann sollte es funzen


----------



## DaMosha (29. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Aber probier mal:
> 
> -Den WAR Europe downloader als Administrator auszuführen oder die Firewall auszustellen.
> -Probier erstmal beides  getrennt. Falls es dann nicht geht, Firewall ausmachen UND als Administrator ausführen.
> ...



Habs ohne Firewall probiert - geht net.
Wie meinst du das mit *als Administrator* ausführen ?
- Und wie geht das genau?^^


----------



## Kranak90 (29. August 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit *als Administrator* ausführen ?
> - Und wie geht das genau?^^



Siehe den Post über dir^^


----------



## DaMosha (29. August 2008)

Nu gehts, Firewall aus und als Admin gestartet, mein Problem war, dass ich das immer über den Firefox Downloadmanager gestartet habe und da gabs unterm rechtsklick keine Option mit *als Admin öffnen*

Danke euch allen für eure hilfe - WAAAAAAAAAAAGGH!


----------



## Anywen (29. August 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Nu gehts, Firewall aus und als Admin gestartet, mein Problem war, dass ich das immer über den Firefox Downloadmanager gestartet habe und da gabs unterm rechtsklick keine Option mit *als Admin öffnen*
> 
> Danke euch allen für eure hilfe - WAAAAAAAAAAAGGH!




np immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (29. August 2008)

Grad am installieren auch wenns mir eigentlich gar nichts bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixor (29. August 2008)

hab alles fertig sogar gepatcht aber anscheinend sind die server down :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Natürlich sind die Server Down... die Beta beginnt erst am 7.9.


----------



## Trixor (29. August 2008)

achso :X ups, voll verpennt °_°


----------



## Anywen (29. August 2008)

Trixor schrieb:


> hab alles fertig sogar gepatcht aber anscheinend sind die server down :<




in 9 tagen kannste einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (29. August 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> in 9 tagen kannste einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sofern die Keys bis dahin angekommen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anywen (29. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Sofern die Keys bis dahin angekommen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




meine keys stehn hier neben mir im regal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (29. August 2008)

Ja wie läuft das dann eigentlich. Wenn ich den Client starte will er von mir nen Loginnamen und nen Passwort....hab ich ja net....krieg ich die dann automatisch zugewiesen, sobald ich meine Codes eingetippt hab oder kann ich mir selber nen Account erstellen....war noch nie inner Beta darum frag ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Ja wie läuft das dann eigentlich. Wenn ich den Client starte will er von mir nen Loginnamen und nen Passwort....hab ich ja net....krieg ich die dann automatisch zugewiesen, sobald ich meine Codes eingetippt hab oder kann ich mir selber nen Account erstellen....war noch nie inner Beta darum frag ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein, wenn es soweit ist wird auf www.war-europe.com ein berecih freigeschaltet wo man sich einen game-Account einrichten muss


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (29. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> nein, wenn es soweit ist wird auf www.war-europe.com ein berecih freigeschaltet wo man sich einen game-Account einrichten muss



aso also doch selber....und dann codes eintippen und wenn die Schreiner von den Stempeln net bei ihrer Arbeit gepfuscht haben und die Codes stimmen steht nem 2-wöchigen, exzessiven Konsum von WAAAAGHHHH nichts mehr im Weg....richtig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (29. August 2008)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> aso also doch selber....und dann codes eintippen und wenn die Schreiner von den Stempeln net bei ihrer Arbeit gepfuscht haben und die Codes stimmen steht nem 2-wöchigen, exzessiven Konsum von WAAAAGHHHH nichts mehr im Weg....richtig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt hin ja, aber ich weiss nicht ob es zwischen der Open Beta und dem Headstart nochmal ne kurze downtime geben wird


----------



## Luvadea (29. August 2008)

Habe heute angefangen zu laden, aber irgendwie läuft das alles total lahm.
Hab DSL 6000 aber der ladet mit max. 150 kb/s.
Hab alle Ports freigeschaltet Firewall und Router, also alle die angegeben waren von 6881 - 6889, 6969 hab ich alle eingetragen.
Jemand ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> Habe heute angefangen zu laden, aber irgendwie läuft das alles total lahm.
> Hab DSL 6000 aber der ladet mit max. 150 kb/s.
> Hab alle Ports freigeschaltet Firewall und Router, also alle die angegeben waren von 6881 - 6889, 6969 hab ich alle eingetragen.
> Jemand ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte ?
> ...



Hier werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Lewellyn (31. August 2008)

Ich denke einfach das der Server Überlastet ist.
War gestern bei nem Bekannten der ne 16000er Leitung hat.
Da ist der Download auch laufend ageschmiert.
Hatte heute morgen alles fertig und wollte die Daten noch einmal kontrollieren lassen.
Jetzt ist er bei 95% hängen geblieben und macht nur noch upload und kein download mehr?!
Das ist alles sehr seltsam...


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Ich sauge für nen Bekannten...funzt tadellos, zu jeder Zeit an meinem Leitungs-maximum geladen und lade zZ die letzten 2%...

Zum P2P kann ich nix sagen, das das mein Router blockiert


----------



## Lodac (31. August 2008)

Bei 99% kommt leider im Moment nichts mehr.  0kb/s im Download, aber dafür 100kb/s im Upload.  Da bin ich mal gespannt wann das letzt Prozent ankommt ;-)


----------



## Nathain (31. August 2008)

Also bei mir funzt alles wunderbar schon alles intaliert und warte auf den 7 september^^


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Lodac schrieb:


> Bei 99% kommt leider im Moment nichts mehr.  0kb/s im Download, aber dafür 100kb/s im Upload.  Da bin ich mal gespannt wann das letzt Prozent ankommt ;-)


Es ist schon da, das ist ein Bug im DLM


----------



## Lewellyn (31. August 2008)

Hab auch jetzt alles so weit und jetzt steht da"Produktpatch wird gestartet"
Wie lange hat das denn bei Euch gedauert?


----------



## Lewellyn (31. August 2008)

Hat sich erledigt war mal auf der offiziellen Seite gucken...
Zitat: Warum kann ich nicht patchen?
Der Spielpatcher und die Loginserver sind noch nicht verfügbar. Sie werden erreichbar sein, sobald wir näher am Start der Open Beta sind.

Ich kopiere hier mal alles rein was da steht...

Wir beantworten einige der häufigsten Fragen zum Herunterladen des Clients für den Open-Beta-Test. Bitte beachtet, dass ihr auf unserer Hilfeseite zum Download weitere Antworten finden könnt. 

Warum kann ich nicht patchen?
Der Spielpatcher und die Loginserver sind noch nicht verfügbar. Sie werden erreichbar sein, sobald wir näher am Start der Open Beta sind. 

Die Nachrichten sagten, dass der Client 12GB groß ist, ich habe aber nur etwa 9GB herunter geladen? Fehlt mir was?
Nein, der Downloader hat dann alles geladen. Er holt jedoch komprimierte Daten, die daher etwas kleiner sind und auch im Verlauf der Open Beta wird es noch weitere Downloads geben. Dies sind vor allem die Sprachausgaben der Öffentlichen Quest und ähnliches, welche den 3GB großen Unterschied ausmachen.  

Ich möchte mein eigenes torrent-Programm benutzen, gibt es einen Link für den torrent? 
Ja, sicher. Hierfür reicht es, diese torrent-Datei mit eurem gewünschten Programm zu benutzen. 

Ich kann nirgendwo meine Codes eingeben! 
Die Seite, wo ihr eure Codes eingeben könnt, ist noch nicht verfügbar, wird dies aber nächste Woche vor dem Start der Open Beta sein. Behaltet die Nachrichten im Auge, um darüber informiert zu werden.   

Kann ich diesen Client für die Veröffentlichung nutzen? 
Ja, ich könnt den gleichen Client für den Start des Spiels nutzen, er wird euch automatisch auf die aktuelle Version patchen. Es ist nicht nötig, das Spiel zu deinstallieren und von den DVDs der Box neu zu installieren.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

48%, wenn das so weiter geht werde ich knapp vor dem Start der Open Beta fertig. :/


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> 48%, wenn das so weiter geht werde ich knapp vor dem Start der Open Beta fertig. :/


mit ner 3000er Leitung in 6std gezogen...ka was bei dir los ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2008)

Na dann wenigstens knapp davor und nicht knapp danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widock (31. August 2008)

Habe mir den Open Beta Client trotzdem gesaugt.

Sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> mit ner 3000er Leitung in 6std gezogen...ka was bei dir los ist.


wenn die Leitung maximal frei ist bekomme ich 80 kb/s, deshalb dauert es solange.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> wenn die Leitung maximal frei ist bekomme ich 80 kb/s, deshalb dauert es solange.


gut das istn Argument...auch damit gestraft kein DSL 16.000 zu kriegen?


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> gut das istn Argument...auch damit gestraft kein DSL 16.000 zu kriegen?



ne war nur 2.000 drinn, und selbst das kommt nur vermindert an, weil der nächste verteilerkasten im nachbarort steht.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ne war nur 2.000 drinn, und selbst das kommt nur vermindert an, weil der nächste verteilerkasten im nachbarort steht.


hmm also nicht bei T-Online? Bei uns ist es theoretisch möglich 16.000 durch die Leitung zu prügeln, aber effektiv kann bei uns nur 3000 gehalten werden...aus dem Grund wird von der Telekom auch auf 3000 gedämpft. Es gibt keine Spitzen, dafür konstante up-/downstreamraten


----------



## KennyKiller (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> mit ner 3000er Leitung in 6std gezogen...ka was bei dir los ist.


jo mit ner 2000er Leitung hat ich den pc übernacht ab ca. 8uhr an nächsten morgen wars da


----------



## Blood B. (31. August 2008)

Ich habe fleißig aufgeräumt auf der Festplatte und hab jetzt knapp 20gb freien Platz, aber bei 79% sagt er mir jedesmal, das ich zu wenig Platz hab und ich Platz machen soll. Könnt mir einer sagen woran das vlt liegt?


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Blood schrieb:


> Ich habe fleißig aufgeräumt auf der Festplatte und hab jetzt knapp 20gb freien Platz, aber bei 79% sagt er mir jedesmal, das ich zu wenig Platz hab und ich Platz machen soll. Könnt mir einer sagen woran das vlt liegt?


vielleicht rechnet er schon den DL + installierten Clienten zusammen und kommt somit auf über 20g und mault rum


----------



## Krimdor (31. August 2008)

Hi erstmal, 

Also bei mir lädt er gar nix   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht ich hab nicht genügend Festplattenspeicher zur Verfügung ,dabei is bei meinen beiden Laufwerken mehr als 12GB drauf (außer es installiert sich automatisch auf C

Hoffe auf Antwort

MfG Krimdor


----------



## Blood B. (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> vielleicht rechnet er schon den DL + installierten Clienten zusammen und kommt somit auf über 20g und mault rum




und was kann ich dagegen tun? noch mehr aufräumen?


----------



## Kuna (31. August 2008)

Holla an alle WAR Fans.

Hab mir gestern Open Beta runtergeladen. Wolte es schon installieren aber habe kein Einstellung für Deutsche Sprache gefunden. Ist es normal so ???Hat jemand eine Lösung ??

MFG Kuna


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Kuna schrieb:


> Holla an alle WAR Fans.
> 
> Hab mir gestern Open Beta runtergeladen. Wolte es schon installieren aber habe kein Einstellung für Deutsche Sprache gefunden. Ist es normal so ???Hat jemand eine Lösung ??
> 
> MFG Kuna



Wenn ich die "WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe" öffne, fragt er mich zuerst nach Adminrechten (Vista) und dann soll ich die Sprache auswählen...



Blood schrieb:


> und was kann ich dagegen tun? noch mehr aufräumen?



zB...


----------



## Kuna (31. August 2008)

> Wenn ich die "WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe" öffne, fragt er mich zuerst nach Adminrechten (Vista) und dann soll ich die Sprache auswählen...



Jop ist bei mir auch, sehe aber nur 3 Sprachen zu Auswahl: English,  Italiano und Spanish.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Kuna schrieb:


> Jop ist bei mir auch, sehe aber nur 3 Sprachen zu Auswahl: English,  Italiano und Spanish.


hmmm komisch...ich hab deutsch, französisch, englisch, spanisch und Italienisch


----------



## Kuna (31. August 2008)

Wie groß ist dein .exe ??


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

419 KB


----------



## Reliq (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 419 KB




Hi, ich hab auch mal nachgeschaut wie gross meine .exe ist..und siehe das sie ist ebenfalls 419 KB..

bei mir wird auch Deutsch zur auswahl angeboten direkt nachdem ich die .exe doppelt angeklickt habe.

Gruss Reli


----------



## Tuplow5156 (31. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab auch mal nachgeschaut wie gross meine .exe ist..und siehe das sie ist ebenfalls 419 KB..
> 
> bei mir wird auch Deutsch zur auswahl angeboten direkt nachdem ich die .exe doppelt angeklickt habe.
> 
> Gruss Reli



Bei mir wurde früher direkt auf Englisch installiert. Deutsch würde alles etwas vereinfachen da mein Schulenglisch schon eingerostet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuna (31. August 2008)

Habt ihr War Download-Manager benutzt oder andere Torrent Software ??


----------



## Derigon (31. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Yeah ok es geht bin schon am laden mit 1200kb  dauert laut dem teil 2 stunden^^ ok nun 1250kb xD


tjo nicht überall gibts solche Anbindungen...aber bald hab ich ne 100.000er Lichtwellen-Leitung 5mb/s inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (31. August 2008)

Hatte auch direkt die Anfrage welche Sprache,stand direkt auf Deutsch.


----------



## Acy (31. August 2008)

Einfach installieren, auch wenn da steht "English". Ihr müsst dann nur in euren Spielordner gehen, den Ordner "User" öffnen und dort die Datei "UserSettings.xml" bearbeiten. Dort findet sich eine Zeile, in der "Language" auf den Wert 1 (bei Englisch) gesetzt wird. Diesen Wert einfach auf "3" setzen und schon ist der Client in Deutsch. Kann allerdings nicht garantieren, dass die Datei nicht noch an einen anderen Ort verschoben wird bis die offene Beta losgeht.


----------



## Kuna (1. September 2008)

Danke hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodac (1. September 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Es ist schon da, das ist ein Bug im DLM


Hm, dann kann ich dem ja noch lange zugucken ;-) Dann werde ich es einfach mal starten. Danke!


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

76%, wenn er so weitermacht mit ca 80 kb/s bin ich ungefähr so gegen 22:00 fertig, warscheinlich aber erst morgen irgendwann.


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem ....
Ich hatte den Download einmal kurz gestartet, dann aber beendet.
Heute habe ich in meinem c/Programme/Mozilla FIrefox aufeinmal einen 8,21 GB großen Ordner mit dem Namen wareuopenbeta gefunden (siehe Anhang) 
Die Größe auf dem Datenträger beträgt jedoch nur 124 MB.
Dazu kommt, das ich den Downloader inzwischen nimmer auf meinem PC habe, und auf C auch keine 8 GB frei sind - sind das die richtigen Dateien, und wo muss ich sie (auf D hin verschieben, damit auf D: der Installer gedownloadet wird?
Edit: Ich habe folgenden Downloader benutzt:


Kyddo schrieb:


> Achso wer noch nicht den Downloader hat, hab ich ihn mal auf mein webspace geladen.
> 
> http://www.gw-phoenix.de/WAR_Europe_Downloader.exe
> 
> ...


----------



## killercoree (1. September 2008)

also ich haba installiert nun wil lder patche naber es
 passiert nix steht nur produktpatch  wird gestartet


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Patch-Server down. Erst kurz vor open Beta online.


----------



## Pizzakarton (1. September 2008)

killercoree schrieb:


> also ich haba installiert nun wil lder patche naber es
> passiert nix steht nur produktpatch  wird gestartet




Ja, wie du bereits durch die Suche weisst liegt es daran, dass alles was du runtergeladen hast fehlerhaft ist. Du musst alles neu runterladen und MS Office neuinstallieren, und deinstallier Winrar.

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion oder lies dir ein paar Seiten hier durch...


----------

